# american pride



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

where did it go?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is right here in my blood.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

it's right here in my pants


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here she is:


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

That IS American Pride!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

She's American Pride!


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

Austrlia Pride! http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=crocodile+dundee+knife&hl=en&safe=off&gbv=2&biw=1280&bih=931&tbm=isch&tbnid=ie7nzZcBGq3ijM:&imgrefurl=http://www.solarnavigator.net/paul_hogan.htm&docid=tNvkDeMn3Apu-M&imgurl=http://www.solarnavigator.net/images/paul_hogan_as_michael_j_crocodile_dundee.jpg&w=300&h=415&ei=d84KT8j5BursmAXx2q2lAg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=849&vpy=554&dur=2521&hovh=264&hovw=191&tx=102&ty=174&sig=116058193575640564175&page=2&tbnh=175&tbnw=106&start=20&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:20


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

American pride is not dead.


----------

